
To self-publish or not to self-publish - mwidell
https://micaelwidell.com/to-self-publish-or-not-to-self-publish/
======
Tomte
At least when writing technical books, the difference 10% to 90% or whatever
vanishes compared to your increased value and income when it comes to
employment.

Also, if you're successful you will probably open up other revenue streams
that make your book royalties seem small.

